# Anzeigeeinheit für KTY84-130 Temperaturfühler



## S7Fan (28 Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe schon Netz schon rauf und runter gegoogelt, doch finde ich kein einfaches Temperaturanzeigemodul für einen KTY84-130 Temperatursensor. Vielleicht kennt einer von Euch hier einen Lieferanten.

Gruß
S7Fan


----------



## thomass5 (28 Juni 2011)

...wäre das was? http://www.greisinger.de/files/upload/de/produkte/bda/GIA20EB_PK_d.pdf

Thomas


----------



## thomass5 (28 Juni 2011)

...wäre das was? http://www.greisinger.de/files/upload/de/produkte/bda/GIA20EB_PK_d.pdf

Thomas


----------



## S7Fan (1 Juli 2011)

Das Modul von Greisinger unterstützt leider keinen KTY84 Temperatursensor.


----------



## thomass5 (1 Juli 2011)

frag mal nach, du kannst ne freie Kurve eingeben...

Thomas


----------

